# chippewa lake



## Fish2Win

has anyone fished chippewa lake in medina? if so whats in it and is their a map of it to view. thanks


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I think you need to be a resident or know a resident to fish it. If so, you may be able to get a map of it from the city.


----------



## Fish2Win

thanks for the info


----------



## Rockman

The lake has been purchased by the Medina County Park District. It is public property. Go the the park district's web site or call the office to find out how to access the lake.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

There are no ramps or public access to the lake right now.
They are starting to build the access drives and ramps now.
No topo Maps to be found.
North end is deep, south end is real shallow.
Black mud bottom on 85% of the lake.


----------



## PapawSmith

Never fished there, as it's been private so long, but I heard from friends that live there that it's a very good fishery. Looking forward to Medina completing the new park and access site so i can give it a try. 
Little note of interest, Chippewa Lake is the largest natural inland lake in the State of Ohio. That's amazing if you think about because it is not a very big body of water.


----------



## Rockman

Since I didn't go to Erie today as planned I took a bicycle ride out past the lake. Construction is underway for the drive and parking lot. Access to the lake will be from the West shore off of Bellus Road. By the looks of the work, it should be completed this year.


----------



## Lewzer

> Access to the lake will be from the West shore off of Bellus Road.


Do you mean off of Ballash Rd?


----------



## keepinitreel

I sent this email to the Medina Park District:
> Hi
> I was wondering if Chippewa Lake is open to the public as a fishing resource and if you can provide me with other information( parking, boat ramp accesss, hours and so on). Thank you


Hello:

Thank you for your interest in Chippewa Lake. The lake is not currently open to the public. We are constructing the entrance drive and parking lot on the west side of the lake. If the weather cooperates, this portion of the project should be completed this summer. The boat ramp is not scheduled for this year, as we need to acquire grant monies to complete that project. 
Donna J. Schrader Fonner
Secretary/GIS

>


----------



## Chippewa

keepinitreel said:


> I sent this email to the Medina Park District:
> > Hi
> > I was wondering if Chippewa Lake is open to the public as a fishing resource and if you can provide me with other information( parking, boat ramp accesss, hours and so on). Thank you
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Chippewa Lake. The lake is not currently open to the public. We are constructing the entrance drive and parking lot on the west side of the lake. If the weather cooperates, this portion of the project should be completed this summer. The boat ramp is not scheduled for this year, as we need to acquire grant monies to complete that project.
> Donna J. Schrader Fonner
> Secretary/GIS
> 
> >


that is good news (for me) I dread when they open it up


----------



## WalleyeGuy

I'm with Chipp on this one.
I dread it when it opens.
I give it 2 years after it opens to turn into another Spencer Lake.
All the fish will be dinks, thin enough to see their hearts beating.
There are not that many keeper fish in there anyhow. Just a few Bass worth taking a picture of and as for the Yellow Perch 6 inches is a jumbo.
Every now and then someone hooks in to a Pike but no monsters the past 12 years or so.
The Cats do get big as well as the Bowfins.


----------



## 25asnyder

Did they ever open up Chippewa lake anybody fish it what’s up anything good in there


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fishing has been open to the public for some years now. Iced it maybe 5 yrs ago but never went back. Don't know how true it is but I heard a lot of septic waste from some of those older cottages and houses has been seeping into it for years. Due to bad septic systems/tanks. Also dink city when I was there.


----------



## Lewzer

WalleyeGuy was spot on 9 years ago...Same thing happened with Wingfoot.



> I'm with Chipp on this one.
> I dread it when it opens.
> I give it 2 years after it opens to turn into another Spencer Lake.
> All the fish will be dinks, thin enough to see their hearts beating.
> There are not that many keeper fish in there anyhow. Just a few Bass worth taking a picture of and as for the Yellow Perch 6 inches is a jumbo.
> Every now and then someone hooks in to a Pike but no monsters the past 12 years or so.
> The Cats do get big as well as the Bowfins.


----------



## brad crappie

Lewzer said:


> WalleyeGuy was spot on 9 years ago...Same thing happened with Wingfoot.


U got it without limits the human animals abused it!!!


----------



## devildave

So if there's already stipulation that this body is going to be fished out in two years....then someone needs to help by trying to get petitions to enforce a minimum size and bag limits on fish in all of our inland lakes....not just a select few....would increase the overall fishery of Ohio...


----------



## Pomoxisaholic

Brad crappie the angry hillbilly has a petition going.


----------



## devildave

Good deal.. but hopefully it will be taken seriously... The lack of odnr officers is kinda shitty...only time I see them is in state parks or at the big pond. I feel if we had more to show up at local ice fishing spots there wouldn't be posts like ...Mosquito left to Die.or the amount of bs people leave on the ice..I came across the same thing Saturday at Wellington... 8 perch and 3 gills dead on the ice anywhere from 4-7"... Ohh wait some people consider that thinning the heard ..I know some are over populated but still..


----------



## devildave

I want to meet the angry hillbilly lol.seems like my kind of people...me being a Polebilly......that's polish hillbilly....


----------



## brad crappie

devildave said:


> I want to meet the angry hillbilly lol.seems like my kind of people...me being a Polebilly......that's polish hillbilly....


Love it my man! Will do I saw 2 9 in perch at portage on the ice by 2 guys in Their shanty and I told them ucan get a ticket for that they said really! It's littering! Plus those fish do grow and they were 9 in keepers


----------



## berkshirepresident

devildave said:


> I want to meet the angry hillbilly lol.seems like my kind of people...me being a Polebilly......that's polish hillbilly....


do you own or live in a pole barn?


----------



## devildave

No just looked better than polbilly....but ironically I live in a small part of Lorain known as shantytown.... what's the odds


----------



## Shortdrift

Been open to the public for several years now. Was a super crappie and bass lake with some Northern's also. Crappies have been knocked down by meat hog fishermen plus the introduction of white perch. Still fairly good for bass on heavy tackle in the pads.


----------



## devildave

Really white perch?...they eat everything...


----------



## 25asnyder

Sounds like the dude that thought up stocking white perch in all these lakes like Ladue needs a swift kick in the junk Bahhahahahahhaha


----------



## FlyFishRich

I will agree on the size of fish there also. I used to fish that lake years before it became public and have seen 19 inch crappie come out of there. Now your lucky to get a 10 inch crappie. ....Rich


----------



## slick

This lake only open to local residents?


----------



## Lewzer

It's open to everyone now. The launch is off Kennard Rd on the south side of the lake. Very little shore fishing only around launch.
Algae advisory too. https://www.medinacountyparks.com/news/public-notices-project-updates-and-alerts


----------

